# What is your favourite espresso tool or accessory?



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I might answer this differently from day to day... today, the Espazzola is right up at the top of the list of favourite accessories.☺


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

That's a tough one. If pushed, I think I'd have to go for my MildredM Tebe towel.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

After the big things (grinders and machine) then my @joey24dirt skate handle and Pullman tamper ?

Better say my @Nicknak nozzle on the La P too in case he gets stroppy ?

I love the Espazzola too mind you!

And @ashcroc is currently my favourite member with a favourite accessory person ?

Edit to add: my @Norvin funnel is also very special, and I LOVE my @Snakehips framed artwork . . . Ian's grinder mats are beautiful . . . And . . . I think that's everyone covered, phew!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> After the big things (grinders and machine) then my @joey24dirt skate handle and Pullman tamper ?
> 
> Better say my @Nicknak nozzle on the La P too in case he gets stroppy ?
> 
> ...


 Too late .. your Christmas present is on the log burner ....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> After the big things (grinders and machine) then my @joey24dirt skate handle and Pullman tamper
> Better say my @Nicknak nozzle on the La P too in case he gets stroppy
> I love the Espazzola too mind you!
> And @ashcroc is currently my favourite member with a favourite accessory person
> ...


How could I forget my@Nicknak polished@Norvin funnel or my@Nicknak single tamp through funnel for that matter! 
I'm starting to think choosing a single favourite is gonna be tricky.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> How could I forget my@Nicknak polished@Norvin funnel or my@Nicknak single tamp through funnel for that matter!
> I'm starting to think choosing a single favourite is gonna be tricky.


 ??? Good man , I'll wipe the tears from my eyes now


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got to be my Torr Grade 5 Titanium, grenadil bi coloured handle sharp edge tamper

Cost me all of £5 back in 2014 in the raffle

It just feels right


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Edit to add: my @Norvin funnel is also very special, and I LOVE my @Snakehips framed artwork . . . Ian's grinder mats are beautiful . . . And . . . I think that's everyone covered, phew!


 I notice that Norvin and I appear to be something of an afterthought!

Do you have no idea how hurtful that feels? ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Got to be this that@cooffe kindly gave me 









I've had them before but never with this set up. Forgot how handy they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

Favourite accessory? 
Mrs Chapo!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Picture doesn't do it any justice, but it's gotta be my @joey24dirt hasn't it?!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jaffro said:


> Picture doesn't do it any justice, but it's gotta be my @joey24dirt hasn't it?!
> 
> <img alt="15747968412721713405828861887470.thumb.jpg.429f06ad0cc3d19bdb79eb01edf0209f.jpg" data-fileid="34048" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/15747968412721713405828861887470.thumb.jpg.429f06ad0cc3d19bdb79eb01edf0209f.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Ah yes you got that one! Seriously, my favourite resin one that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> View attachment 34044
> View attachment 34045


 my thoughts exactly ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> I notice that Norvin and I appear to be something of an afterthought!
> 
> Do you have no idea how hurtful that feels? ?


 at least an afterthought...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> at least an afterthought...


Sorry Hasi, will add the VB Kaffee stamp to the list.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Sorry Hasi, will add the VB Kaffee stamp to the list.


the question was what your favourite coffee nonsense was, right?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I like playing with the bubble wrap ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Sorry Hasi, will add the VB Kaffee stamp to the list.


 When are we going to get a loyalty stamp ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Has to be this


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Has to be this
> 
> <img alt="A37DC6F0-DE4F-4541-881A-DD2EF5A1C0BE.thumb.jpeg.6378b7e4fe40b047964740a4a4c79803.jpeg" data-fileid="34050" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/A37DC6F0-DE4F-4541-881A-DD2EF5A1C0BE.thumb.jpeg.6378b7e4fe40b047964740a4a4c79803.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I've been gone too long, what's that Dave?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> I've been gone too long, what's that Dave?


 It's a lapavoni group pressure kit, you have been gone too long but welcome back!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Acaia Lunar- overpriced but sooooooo good.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> I notice that Norvin and I appear to be something of an afterthought!
> 
> Do you have no idea how hurtful that feels? ?


 Yes, I had this conversation with Mildred on another thread when I found out that I had been replaced with a smarter, flashier foreigner. 'sniff' ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Norvin said:


> Yes, I had this conversation with Mildred on another thread when I found out that I had been replaced with a smarter, flashier foreigner. 'sniff' ?


 Oh @Norvin you will always be my first ?

(off I go before I dig myself in deeper still) ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Norvin said:


> Yes, I had this conversation with Mildred on another thread when I found out that I had been replaced with a smarter, flashier foreigner. 'sniff' ?


 She will be back , looking at the latest videos she needs a proper funnel for the La Pavoni and an Max adapter ???


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Ikea Spice jar ? use it every day, fits nice to the 58mm basket after grindning

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/rajtan-spice-jar-glass-aluminium-colour-40064702/


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

JackHK said:


> Ikea Spice jar ? use it every day, fits nice to the 58mm basket after grindning
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/rajtan-spice-jar-glass-aluminium-colour-40064702/
> 
> View attachment 34071


 Right there, you have both ends of the spending spectrum!?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Deidre said:


> Right there, you have both ends of the spending spectrum!


my thoughts exactly 
Nevertheless, a great find that should receive way more praise...!


----------

